# Silly Black Caps.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

With most of the species now on their way south, these little critters will entertain us all Winter.


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

nice


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

Loving the middle picture and seems like you are living in a beautiful place and loving it. I do want to spend my winters in a place like this capturing the beatifull views.


----------

